# Are others finding an increase in tips with it in app?



## RedSteel (Apr 8, 2017)

I am very happy at the moment with the tip in app thing

It went live in my area this weekend and saw a real increase.... plus saw Lowe fare rides tip MORE then their actual fare was 4.47 fare/5.00 tip

Just yesterday I got a 

2.00
3 x 5.00
6.00
8.00

And more can come I hope because some people don't rate for a few days after

So far this looks like a win for the drivers


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Glad to hear it. I think we're all wondering whether in-app tipping will really make a difference or not.

I've always gotten better tips from Uber pax than the Lyft in-app. Hopefully it will be good, but we have to wait and see because we don't have it in Miami yet.

MLB *All-Star Game* here this week (Home Run Derby tonight, game tomorrow night), and NO promotions, NO in-app tipping with Uber. Lyft has both.

I'm not a Lyft fan, _but..._


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Despite all the negativity about all the damage UBER already did regarding tipping and how cheap pax can be, I really think we're going to see a big increase in tips.
I personally believe in tipping and still believe in most people, and I think most will tip when they know or feel it's expected


----------



## RedSteel (Apr 8, 2017)

JimKE said:


> Glad to hear it. I think we're all wondering whether in-app tipping will really make a difference or not.
> 
> I've always gotten better tips from Uber pax than the Lyft in-app. Hopefully it will be good, but we have to wait and see because we don't have it in Miami yet.
> 
> ...


Hey you need to run with whatever app makes you the most money..... you ain't out there for charity

In my area lyft just isn't as popular it is definitely my fill in option.... now that I can get tips in Uber I may not really do lyft at all

Weird thing in my area is i have never ever ever seen a promotion....a quest... anything. It's just straight rideshare with very few surge rides.

But yes I think app tips will be a big boost


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

I think it is really helping change the "no tip" Uber mindset in some PAX. Not getting a ton of in app tips but certainly more than before obviously! What I am seeing is more cash tips on top of the in app tips. Which is nice!


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Since I started driving Lyft with their tip option. 38 rides. 6 tips. $10 total. Before taxes. $ 3 the biggest one. Uber can only be better i hope.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

There are probably people who are not happy about tipping. The people who put up a tip jar in their car. That is in their face and a sign saying something about it. In order to tip, the pax has to get to the rating screen, I don't know about you guys but about 1/3 of my pax rate the drivers here. Out of those pax that actually make it that far, get few will tip.


----------



## yankdog (Jul 19, 2016)

Unless you are a bartender and perhaps a couple of other professions, tipping is NOT going to make this worthwhile compared to a legit raise in rates that actually goes to drivers. Count me out of the business of praising UBER for tinkering around the edges of the problem yet avoiding the real issues. You may be able to be bought off so cheaply but I will withhold my praise for this company.

Of all people drivers should recognize a hustle when you see one. Tips? Come on.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

yankdog said:


> Unless you are a bartender and perhaps a couple of other professions, tipping is NOT going to make this worthwhile compared to a legit raise in rates that actually goes to drivers. Count me out of the business of praising UBER for tinkering around the edges of the problem yet avoiding the real issues. You may be able to be bought off so cheaply but I will withhold my praise for this company.
> 
> Of all people drivers should recognize a hustle when you see one. Tips? Come on.[/ Exactly, Unless you're a bartender or you get over $50 or more in tips the main reason every driver can make more money is raise the rates, I don't believe one second uber added the tipping option to satisfy drivers, When did uber ever praise drivers?


Exactly, Unless you're a bartender or you get over $50 or more in tips the main reason every driver can make more money is raise the rates, I don't believe one second uber added the tipping option to satisfy drivers, When did uber ever praise drivers?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

$0 in-app tips so far


----------



## RedSteel (Apr 8, 2017)

yankdog said:


> Unless you are a bartender and perhaps a couple of other professions, tipping is NOT going to make this worthwhile compared to a legit raise in rates that actually goes to drivers. Count me out of the business of praising UBER for tinkering around the edges of the problem yet avoiding the real issues. You may be able to be bought off so cheaply but I will withhold my praise for this company.
> 
> Of all people drivers should recognize a hustle when you see one. Tips? Come on.


Bought off cheaply??

I worked two nights last week Friday and Sunday for a total of maybe 16 hours and I made a total of 419 dollars.... would have been about 50 bucks less if it weren't for the tips

Not everyone is doing badly with Uber


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

Any $ is good money, even if only a few bucks. It's more than I had before. My lyft pax tip about 70 percent of the time. Only did six Uber rides last weekend (ot at my real job) but 3 out of six tipped, most even or More than the fare. Thanks Uber!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

yankdog said:


> Unless you are a bartender and perhaps a couple of other professions, tipping is NOT going to make this worthwhile compared to a legit raise in rates that actually goes to drivers. Count me out of the business of praising UBER for tinkering around the edges of the problem yet avoiding the real issues. You may be able to be bought off so cheaply but I will withhold my praise for this company.
> 
> Of all people drivers should recognize a hustle when you see one. Tips? Come on.


Where exactly are you seeing these praises of Uber? 
You can't be counted out of something that doesn't exist
Nobody here is claiming that they're going to get rich off of tips. But if you'll pick someone up and then drop them off for $4, your not going to be happy to get a few extra bucks thrown your way?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

My tips have gone up noticeably, and we don't have in-app tipping yet.


----------



## yankdog (Jul 19, 2016)

RedSteel said:


> Bought off cheaply??
> 
> I worked two nights last week Friday and Sunday for a total of maybe 16 hours and I made a total of 419 dollars.... would have been about 50 bucks less if it weren't for the tips
> 
> Not everyone is doing badly with Uber


Congratulations. I'm sure every driver can take comfort in your success.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> My tips have gone up noticeably, and we don't have in-app tipping yet.


That's interesting, and not entirely surprising.

With in-app tipping, Uber has removed the old "Tip included in the fare" myth -- which I actually heard from a rookie driver in SFO a couple of weeks ago! Rest assured, I straightened his butt out real quick!



charmer37 said:


> Exactly, Unless you're a bartender or you get over $50 or more in tips the main reason every driver can make more money is raise the rates, I don't believe one second uber added the tipping option to satisfy drivers, When did uber ever praise drivers?


You're right.

Wait for a perfect world! RESIST! LOL.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> View attachment 137437


$6 you wouldn't have had before these glorious 180 days!!
You're half way to a 12 pack


----------



## yankdog (Jul 19, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> $6 you wouldn't have had before these glorious 180 days!!
> You're half way to a 12 pack


Or 2 bottles of Mad Dog 20/20 depending on preferences!


----------



## Ubertimes (Apr 30, 2016)

My normal is at least 3 twenties a week
Lots ask do you have change? I say yes
They give twenty and I ask how much would like back
Lots of Taco Bell runs
Only a few tips in app so far still cash is king so far


----------



## yankdog (Jul 19, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Where exactly are you seeing these praises of Uber?
> You can't be counted out of something that doesn't exist
> Nobody here is claiming that they're going to get rich off of tips. But if you'll pick someone up and then drop them off for $4, your not going to be happy to get a few extra bucks thrown your way?


Of course getting a few bucks extra is a good thing. I do well with tops also and think the app will help. My point is that it is not lost on me that this tipping feature occurs at the same time as Uber is raising booking fees and keeping all or most of it at a time when they've already reduced rates. I just think this tipping app offering is a way to get us to take our eyes off the ball when the real goal should be to raise rates to benefit drivers. So I'm not inclined to offer them any kudos. It feels manipulative and pax aren't stupid and will see the booking fee increase as well.

Happy for the tipping option but it's like offering a guy without water in the desert a thimble full of water.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

yankdog said:


> Of course getting a few bucks extra is a good thing. I do well with tops also and think the app will help. My point is that it is not lost on me that this tipping feature occurs at the same time as Uber is raising booking fees and keeping all or most of it at a time when they've already reduced rates. I just think this tipping app offering is a way to get us to take our eyes off the ball when the real goal should be to raise rates to benefit drivers. So I'm not inclined to offer them any kudos. It feels manipulative and pax aren't stupid and will see the booking fee increase as well.
> 
> Happy for the tipping option but it's like offering a guy without water in the desert a thimble full of water.


Except they've lowered rates before and raised booking fees without giving us tips, and they didnt have to give us tips now. Lets be honest, many of us thought they would never do this.
Not saying they've completely turned the corner and there's nothing for us to ***** about, but I dont think they did it so we would stop asking for higher rates. They've never been shy before about just doing what they want regardless of how it affects drivers.


----------

